# Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)



## micha84 (30. März 2011)

Hey 


bei Spinen oder auch bei Grundangel hollt man ab und zu mal doch auch mal eine Überraschung aus dem Wasser. Mich würde es mal interessieren was Ihr schon mal aus dem Wasser gezogen hat ausser einen Fisch ;-).


Meib Seltenste Funde waren:
-Wobbler
-Handschuhe 
und halb abgebrochene Angel.



Nun seit Ihr dran #h


----------



## Forelle97 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

BH´s und nen Tanga


----------



## Seele (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Hab jetzt keine Zeit zu suchen, aber bemüh mal die Sufu (was du sowieso tun solltest), da gibts nen ganz langen Thread dazu.


----------



## gründler (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Nen Panzer aus'n 2 WK der hatte noch das Licht an ^^


Ansonsten:

Nen Huhn auf Maden (Rute stand am Zaun,dahinter Hühner)
Fledermaus in Schnur
Schwan in Schnur
Bisamrate auf Köfi
Einkaufswagen auf Gummi
Alte Reusenteile auf Gummi
Nen Schirm
Alte Staken und Bretter.........

usw usw.

Seit ende der 70er Anfang der 80er so einiges.


lg#h


----------



## riecken (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Habe mal ein blei abgerissen und neue montage rangemacht und es bei dem 1 wurf mit der neuen wieder bekommen..


----------



## burhave (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Nee Muschel auf Spinner das teil hat komplett geschluckt und hab sie nur mit Gewalt auf bekommen...


----------



## allrounderab (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

eine schildkröte von ca. 6 pfund, jede menge damenbinden, fledermaus in schnur und einen haubentaucher auf köfi gleich nach dem auswerfen.


----------



## burhave (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



gründler schrieb:


> Nen Panzer aus'n 2 WK der hatte noch das Licht an ^^
> 
> 
> Ansonsten:
> ...



Fledermaus hab ich auch schon gehabt und das zwei mal am selben Abend.


----------



## angelpfeife (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

- Frosch auf ne Made die er Volley aus der Luft genommen hat
- Babyente auf leeren Haken
- Möwe die nachts durch Schnüre von 3 Ruten geflogen ist|gr:
- Wasserschlangen beim Stippen/Senken/Keschern und in den Behältern zur Köfihälterung|uhoh:
- und dann halt noch das übliche wie Kukös, Montagen und halbe Bäume


----------



## Vechs (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Wobbler und dergleichen hab ich auch mal gehabt, aber nicht so oft.
Ich hab dafür mal ne Porno DVD Hülle gefangen. Leider ohne Inhalt


----------



## TeamRoutine (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

- Sack voll Plastikmüll
- Schuh
- Kappe
- Schwan in der Schnur ( im Hechtdrill #q )
- halbes Fahrrad


----------



## Raubfischzahn (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



seele schrieb:


> ... da gibts nen ganz langen Thread dazu.



Du meinst sicherlich den:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165369


----------



## u-see fischer (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



burhave schrieb:


> Nee Muschel auf Spinner das teil hat komplett  geschluckt und hab sie nur mit Gewalt auf bekommen...



Hatte ich auch schon.

Eine Möwe auf Twister.
Kormoran auf Köderfisch



Vechs schrieb:


> Wobbler und dergleichen hab ich auch mal gehabt, aber nicht so oft.
> Ich hab dafür mal ne Porno DVD Hülle gefangen. Leider ohne Inhalt



Das ist ja mal echt übel. Wer hat da wohl die DVD rausgenommen. #d


----------



## weserwaller (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Beim Nachtspinnfischen eine Schaufensterpuppe in Kindergröße.

Das war ein Schock im ersten Moment |bigeyes


----------



## Colophonius (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Beim Nachtspinnfischen eine Schaufensterpuppe in Kindergröße.
> 
> Das war ein Schock im ersten Moment |bigeyes




Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen...
Ich habe bisher 2 Schwarzfischerreusen gefangen, Campingstühle und Flusskrebse, Krabben und Muscheln.. 
Das waren wohl die aufregensten nicht-Fische


----------



## Seele (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich den:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165369


 

Sehr richtig, den hab ich gemeint. Aber lass die Angler doch erzählen von den "Nicht-Fischen", das tun die ja soooo gerne :q


----------



## mawa-0815 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Allein dieses JAhr habe ich schon:
- genug Holz für den nächsten Winter
- Muscheln
- meinen eigenen Abreissenen Köder nebst schnur
- viele schnüre der Kollegen :q
und einen Stein 6 Pfund auf Gummi:vik:
gefangen.

Gruß Mattes


----------



## schleienjäger (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ente auf made-Schwan auf schwimmbrot                                 Und in den 80gern mal ein kleinkaliber gewehr.Schön die grün weissen geholt#6 mfg harald


----------



## omnimc (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Grillrost, der war so sauber das er weil selbe größe auf reserve liegt.
Socken,eine dicken Ast den sogar ich für ein Fisch ( Wels ) gehalten habe.und das teil erstmal 20 min ausgedrilt habe um dann als algemeine belustigung am Strand zu stehen.Futterkörbe Gufis und Natürlich Schuhe.


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Moin Moin,

da kann ich auch noch einen zugeben.....
Als wir vor 4 Jahren in Norwegen auf Ulvoya waren und dicht unter Land geangelt hatten, bekam ich einen "heftigen Biss" auf meinen Pilker....|bigeyes...meine drei Angelkollegen, die mit im Boot waren, haben sich fragend angeguckt |bigeyes. Was könnte das sein, hier so dicht unter Land und bei ca. 30m Wassertiefen?#c
Na ja, der Drill verlieft erbarmungslos.....mal war ich vor, dann nahm er wieder Schnur. Nach einer Ewigkeit zeigte sich das "Monster" an der Oberfläche......meine drei Kollegen plumpsten rückwärts ins Boot und hatten mehrere Minuten Lachkrämpfe , ich konnte es auch nicht richtig glauben....aber wir haben wohl auf der "Müllhalde" eine Norwegers geangelt und ich habe das Gehäuse eines Elektroherdes hochgepumpt |uhoh:|uhoh::c. Ihr könnt euch das Gesicht vorstellen, als dieses Bedienfeld mit den 5 Schaltern auftauchte:q:q.....OK, Gaff u.s.w. brauchten wir auch nicht.......
(Soviel zum Umweltbewusstsein der Norweger!! #d#d)


----------



## Frankenfischer (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Möwe auf Köderfisch (im Flug genommen)
Teichhuhn auf Mais
Schildkröte auf Tauwurm
Schäferhund auf Fliege (beim Rückschwung voll genommen)
Pilker in 70 m Tiefe (im Wirbel mit Drilling erwischt)


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

hmmmmm.....|kopfkrat
meine letzte freundin war recht seltsam.....


----------



## Heringskiller89 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Das seltsamste und schlimmste was ich mal gefangen habe war ne Komplette Hechtmontage mit nen Halben Hecht am ende. Ist schade drum gewesen vor allen weil der untermäsig war. 

Ich weißja nicht was sich manche denken, aber mit ner 0,15er monno kan man keinen Hecht Fangen, ein Stein und die ist durch.

Soweas ist mist 0,35 minimum nach einen Jahr umspulen und nach zwei jahren kommt die Runter, und wird neu das mir sowas nicht passirt.
Ist echt schade drum wenn an sowas kleine Fische zugrunde gehen.

Petri heil


----------



## Doc Plato (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Einen Taucher!


----------



## Merlin (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ein Baumstamm :q:q


----------



## Doc Plato (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ein Baumstamm :q:q



Jetzt passe mal uff Schnuggi, falls dat ne Anspielung auf das IG-Treffen letzten Jahres an der Weser sein soll, so lass Disch jesacht sein, dat isch niemals erfahren werde mit wat ich da jekämpft habe. :q:q:q

So, weiter machen! |supergri


----------



## Merlin (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

@Doc Plato

Nöö.....das war doch ein 2m Waller oder nicht:q


----------



## WhiteLightsat (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

:z:z|laola::z:z
Ich glaube das seltsamste war ein Gefrierbeutel mit 3 Eingelegten Markrelen in der Ems.Danach kommt eine Ratte auf Wurm wobei die Rute nur hinter mir im Grass lag . Nen Frosch in nem Teich der voll auf meine Pose abging.Eine Möve nach dem Auswurf meiner Köfi-Grundmontage welche den Fisch in der Luft geschnappt hat und das Grundblei dann Richtung Rutenspitze schoss und mir die ersten zwei Ringe abriss.Als letztes habe ich noch einen ca. 5m langen Holzstamm beim Nachtangeln gehakt,der mir die komplette Schnur von der Rolle zog.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

eine aktentasche,aufgeklappter regenschirm,plastetüte voll mit wasser,ente auf mais ,fensterrahmen aus metall und ne lederjacke


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ne 500er Kawasaki irgendwas Cross gedönse. Sah noch gut aus, hat wohl keine 2 Tage im Rhein gelegen.

Der Drill war aber Klasse, nur bei der Landung hab ich nasse Füße bekommen.


----------



## WhiteLightsat (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ne 500er Kawasaki irgendwas Cross gedönse. Sah noch gut aus, hat wohl keine 2 Tage im Rhein gelegen.
> 
> Der Drill war aber Klasse, nur bei der Landung hab ich nasse Füße bekommen.


 |kopfkrat |bigeyes #6


----------



## omnimc (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

ich weiß von einen Angler in Rüd ,der hat einen Koffer gefangen mit Liebesspielzeug haupsächlich SM Ware. Und eine Perücke hat halb rausgeschaut. Da hat sich niemand getraut zuerst den zu öffnen.


----------



## Kampflaus (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

- zwei Enten auf Brot (sind schneller abgetaucht als ich die Rute wegziehen konnte)

- eine Schildkröte auf Brot

- eine große Libelle auf 18er Haken mit einer Made dran ( Im Flug genommen; ich würde es nicht glauben wenn ich es nicht selber gesehen hätte)

- ein Reh (, wobei dies eher durch meine Schnurr geschwommen ist und sich dann den Haken selbst in den Rücken gezogen hat)

- und Sonstiges wie Schraubenschlüssel, Regenschirm, Schuhe, vergammelte Handschuhe, Dosen/Büchsen (hauptsächlich "Maisdosen" |gr:|gr: , Fahrrad und Plastiktüten etc...


----------



## weserwaller (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Kampflaus schrieb:


> - ein Reh (, wobei dies eher durch meine Schnurr geschwommen ist und sich dann den Haken selbst in den Rücken gezogen hat)



Du weisst schon dass, das fischen mit leben Wirbeltieren als Köder verboten ist, zumindest hier in Deutschland:q

Wobei ich zur anköderung auch ein System verwenden würde, denn ein Einzelhaken bzw. Drilling im Rücken vom Reh defenetiv zu zuvielen Fehlbissen führen wird:q


----------



## angler1996 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Du weisst schon dass, das fischen mit leben Wirbeltieren als Köder verboten ist, zumindest hier in Deutschland:q
> 
> Wobei ich zur anköderung auch ein System verwenden würde, denn ein Einzelhaken bzw. Drilling im Rücken vom Reh defenetiv zu zuvielen Fehlbissen führen wird:q


 
Das hängt aber sehr von der verwendeten Hakengröße und zu erwartenden Fischen ab
Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

- ein Wetterballon (auf Sicht gefangen)
- Propeller des E-Motors (dachte, da kommt der Biss des Lebens, so fegte die Schnur on der Rolle)
- Pferd (nur i.d. Schnür vetüdelt, aber der Drill: unschlagbar!)
- Ohr meines Kumpels (das wiederum voll m.d. Haken erwischt) :q


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ich habe letztens den Schuh von meinem Freund gefangen . 
Der hatte ihn vorher in den Fluss geschmissen  !!!


----------



## Tim1983 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Forellenhunter35 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens den Schuh von meinem Freund gefangen .
> Der hatte ihn vorher in den Fluss geschmissen  !!![/QUO
> 
> dann hätte ich ihn an deiner stelle erstmal eine aufn kopp gehauen... was für ein sp....n ist das denn?


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

extra große plastiktüte auf blinker im elbe hauptstrom vom buhnenkopf aus, drill meines lebens..


----------



## Andal (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Mein unseligster Fang war meine letzte Ehefrau. Ich habe sie nach sehr kurzer Fotosession höchstrichterlich releasen lassen.


----------



## littleFisherman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

n Kumpel von mir hat mal nen Frosch auf ne Goldkopfnymphe gefangen


----------



## barschkönig (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Mehrere Schwäne, ein abgerolltes Videoband mit ein paar Meterchen Band :q Einen großen Barsch auf einen kleinen Barsch.


----------



## worldstyler207 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

hab mal im urlaub ne karpfen montage mit ca. 50 m geflochtene gefangen. mein bruder hat mal ne ente auf mais gefangen.vorher hab ich noch zu ihm gesagt schmeiß nicht zwischen die enten. was macht er genau das gegenteil#d


----------



## Kretzer83 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ente auf Mais, war mir da sogar lieber als Karpfen :q 

Schiffschraube einer Autofähre (ui da hat die Bremmse gekreischt 2sec. später war die Schnur weg, zum Glück hab ich keinen Finger da reinbekommen.

Ein paar Fledermäuse..

Jede Menge Takle,

Ein Kissen, wovon ich überzeugt bin, dass es nur aus dem Flugzeug stamment, das vor ein paar Jahren über dem Bodensee (bzw. knapp daneben) mit einem Transportflugzeug kolidiert ist (was natürlich völliger Quatsch ist..)


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Bläshuhn auf KöFi  natürlich released


----------



## angler1996 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Haubentaucher
war sehr wehrhaft das liebe Tierchen


----------



## gründler (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein unseligster Fang war meine letzte Ehefrau. Ich habe sie nach sehr kurzer Fotosession höchstrichterlich releasen lassen.


 
Moin

Und wünscht du sie dir mit 20kg..... mehr....irgendwann als guten drill wieder ????

Einige Angler freuen sich ja über alte/neue fänge ^^ 





















Duck und wech.......

lg#h


----------



## hulkhomer (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein unseligster Fang war meine letzte Ehefrau. Ich habe sie nach sehr kurzer Fotosession höchstrichterlich releasen lassen.



Da werden die "Carphunter" aber ganz schön neidisch werden, C&R mit richterlichem Segen. :q


----------



## Carpfisher021 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Auf meiner Karpfenrute habe ich einen wunderschönen Fallbiss bekommen (alle Graskarpfen) und was war dran? Ein Blesshuhn!

Und beim Feedern auf Schleien hatte ich auch schon das Vergnügen mit einer Schnappschildkröte


----------



## angelpfeife (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Schiffschraube einer Autofähre (ui da hat die Bremmse gekreischt 2sec. später war die Schnur weg, zum Glück hab ich keinen Finger da reinbekommen.


Ach jetzt wo dus sagst fallen mir da auch noch 2 "Fänge" ein
einmal nen Opa auf nem Segelboot der natürlich nicht geseegelt ist sondern mim E-motor parallel zum Ufer im ca 80cm tiefen wasser gefahren ist|krach:
Und einmal im Rheinhafen nen Schubverband... Natürlich hatte ich ne schwimmende 35KG geflochtene die er mim Bug erwischt hat. Junge junge ging die Bremse ab, hab aber alles wiederbekommen, frag mich bis heute wie das ging


----------



## Petterson (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ente auf Mais, schon viele,viele Spulenfüllungen Schnur mit den Kunstködern der Kameraden, Plastiktüten, Nylonstrumpfhosen, einen Einkaufswagen, zwei Fahrräder, einen PKW (hab ich allerdings nicht rausgekriegt). Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich die Zeit, in der ich das Wasser mit KuKös durchpflüge von meinem Verein nicht als Arbeitsdienst/Gewässerpflege werten lassen kann!!! 
Ach ja: und einen Weihnachtsbaum (hing sogar noch das Lametta dran). Und (leider) wird die Liste von Jahr zu Jahr länger.....


----------



## Andal (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Und wünscht du sie dir mit 20kg..... mehr....irgendwann als guten drill wieder ????



Bloß nicht! Aber einfach abschlagen und entsorgen wäre ja nicht waidgerecht. Billiger ja, aber nicht waidgerecht!


----------



## Gemini (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Andal schrieb:


> Bloß nicht! Aber einfach abschlagen und entsorgen wäre ja nicht waidgerecht. Billiger ja, aber nicht waidgerecht!



Herrlich! 

Meine Frau fands weniger komisch, aber die meisten Frauen 
haben bekanntlich auch keinen ausgeprägten Sinn für Humor.

Schildkröten habe ich schon mehrere auf Schwimmbrot 
gefangen, trotz direkter Umsiedelung in ein Vereinsgewässer 
das nicht beangelt wird scheint es endlosen Nachschub an 
Neuankömmlingen zu geben. Ich würde gerne mal einen
 erwischen der seine unbequemen Haustiere so entsorgt...


----------



## Tipp (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ich habe mal mit einer Grundmontage einen Spinner gefangen.
Das war aber nur gerecht, denn es haben vorher schon etliche Spinner meine Montagen gefangen.
Einmal hatte ich eine große Wollhandkrabbe an der Angel. Die war ziemlich ekelhaft.
Ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts wirklich aufregendes gefangen.


----------



## AnglerPSF (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Einige Muscheln auf Spinner, eine tote Ente auf Spinner (das war vielleicht widerlich), eine Menge Wollhandkraben, viele verschiedene Sorten von Ästen und sonstigem Holz, Plastiktüten, Dosen, Stofffetzen, Taschentuchpäckchen und alte Montagen.

Schon erschreckend wie viel Müll in den Gewässern liegt.


----------



## Tipp (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Einige Muscheln auf Spinner, eine tote Ente auf Spinner (das war vielleicht widerlich), eine Menge Wollhandkraben, viele verschiedene Sorten von Ästen und sonstigem Holz, Plastiktüten, Dosen, Stofffetzen, Taschentuchpäckchen und alte Montagen.
> 
> Schon erschreckend wie viel Müll in den Gewässern liegt.



Aus dem Grund gibts ja Angler. Was meinst du wie die Gewässer aussehen würden wenn wir da nicht immer soviel Schrott rausziehen würden...?


----------



## AnglerPSF (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Tipp schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund gibts ja Angler. Was meinst du wie die Gewässer aussehen würden wenn wir da nicht immer soviel Schrott rausziehen würden...?


 
Ja, das stimmt wohl. Dann würde es noch schlimmer sein. |evil:


----------



## Tradnats (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Tipp schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund gibts ja Angler. Was meinst du wie die Gewässer aussehen würden wenn wir da nicht immer soviel Schrott rausziehen würden...?





nein nein,

schon vergessen? Wir sind doch diejenigen, dank denen der Müll an und ins wasser kommt D


OT off..

hmm ich hab auch schon einiges rausgeholt.

1Tretroller
nen Entenkücken  (hat ne made genommen, aber zum glück nur ganz vorne gehakt, konnte sie also wieder ohne probleme wieder zurücksetzen).

Fast einen Sehr Kapitalen toten Kormoran rausgeholt, ist Gott sei dank aber wieder ausgeschlitzt. Trotzdem ein Grund zum Feiern.

Ehhm nen Fahrrad, ein haufen Höschentrockenhalter für Frauen

und und und...


----------



## Alijunior™ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

meine Angel, die vorher samt Angler ins Wehr gefallen ist. 
Nachdem ich mich gelandet habe konnte ich mich später über die verloren gegangene Rute freuen. :vik: Und eines muss ich sagen. Ein Bad bei dieser Strömung ist in Angsicht einer Reuse ist kein Zuckerschlecken |bigeyes


----------



## littleFisherman (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

ach ja, Muscheln habe ich auch schon ein paar auf Küstenwobbler gefangen, sogar relativ große 
Wie geht das eigentlich, dass man Muscheln fängt?? Ich glab kaum, dass man den Spinner o.ä. dann direkt durch die Muschelöffnung gezogen hat und die Mupfel einfach zugeklappt ist!??


----------



## Jagst-Carp (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

erst nen grünen Gummistiefel Gr.44, danach nen leeren Feuerlöscher, war gefüllt mit Schlamm das ganze wog 14kg


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ich hoffe du hast den Feuerlöscher ordentlich verwertet....
Bei mir halten sich solche kuriosen Beifäge in Grenzen mal abgesehen von einer Fledermaus auf Trockenfliege, einem 5 kg Stein aus 25m ,einer 10 l
Bockwurstdose beim pilken und einem Fischernetz von ca 30 kg aus 180m in Norwegen ,sind die letzten 30 Jahre angeln eigentlich Beifangmäßig ruhig geblieben


----------



## wilhelm (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ich habe am 01.04.2010 an der Küste bei Eckernförde ein kompletes
U-Boot gefangen, war ein Drill von fast zwei Stunden.(Natürlich released)


----------



## maflomi01 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

beim brandungsangeln ne möwe in albatrosair grösse hat ne halbe std gedauert und brauchte 5 leute zur hilfe das biest hatte es auf meine finger abgesehen und mit dem schnabel das is fies und zum abschied nen schiss aufn arm
etliche frösche, fledermäuse beim fliegenfischen, fast nen storch beim hecht angeln köder war ne maus atrappe war aber schneller beim wegziehen,schweinswal dat isn drill (heringsangeln)hab aber verloren den auf ne kaimauer heben|kopfkrat wollhandkrabe gross wie ein frühstücksteller fahrräder tepiche plastiktüten richtiggeil kommt ikea wenn man nur eine schlaufe erwischt hat das ding faltet sich sofort auf und dann geht garnix mehr anderen angler seine schnur beide beim drill des anderen quer übern see, am dk put&take mein eigenes auto (scheibenwischer war hinterher krum) beim trolling mit kumpel+sein boot eine seemine ausn 2 weltkriegund erst 5meter vorm boot gemerkt warn ganz grün um die nasespektakel war aber echt geil mit der marine der anker war abgerissen deswegen mit side planer eingefangen 20 meter weiter rechts und bumm das wärs gewesen und etliches normales mehr eben alles was andere wegschmeissen


----------



## micha84 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

*G* Ein Kollege hat mal aus einem See eine "Analgel Tube" aus dem Wasser gehollt :q:q:q


Der See wo wir geangelt haben gilt als inoffizieler Schwullentreff.


----------



## weserwaller (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



micha84 schrieb:


> *G* Ein Kollege hat mal aus einem See eine "Analgel Tube" aus dem Wasser gehollt :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Der See wo wir genagelt haben gilt als inoffizieler Schwulentreff.




Ich finde so klingt es besser :q:q:q


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

ich sage mal nicht alles glauben was hier so einige schreiben #d
manche sachen hören sich zu krass an finde ich um es zu glauben :q


----------



## Ekelpack (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ich hab schon ne Boxershorts, ne Frisbescheibe, Zeltheringe, etliche Dosen einmal eine Maisdose beim Schleppen da hab ich gedacht das wär mein erster Meterhecht beim "Biss":q, Handtücher und was andere Leute halt noch so "verlieren"#d 

Achja und ein Zone 30 Schild :q


----------



## Doc Plato (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



weserwaller schrieb:


> ich finde so klingt es besser :q:q:q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Hab vorhin mit einem Tauwurm eine Kröte erwischt. 
Zum Glück hat sie den Haken noch nicht dringehabt.

Hatte auch schon mal:

Bläßhuhn auf Mais
Ente auf Schwimmbrot

und

ein Fischernetz mit Gummifisch. 
Waren aber mindestens 30 schöne Nerflinge drin, drum weiß ich nicht, ob das hier zählt?


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ich hatte nen Schwan auf Made, als ich ihn dann befreit hatte hat er mich noch gebissen mann sind die giftig|bigeyes

Gruß aus Castrop Marcus|wavey:


----------



## Magdeburger (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/7830/nissanf.jpg

Vor knapp 2 Jahren.


----------



## Fidde (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Einen Pitbull auf Wurstfliege.


----------



## kron4401 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

- einen Personenfrachter der mir die komplette Rute mit Rolle wegzog, die ich dann 10 min später, defekt, wieder an meiner Spinnrute hatte. War ein doofes Gefühl die Grundrute über das Geländer springen zu sehen.

- meine Sitzkiepe. Die hab ich beim Wettangeln zu dich am Ufer stehen gehabt und das nächste Schiff hat so hohe Wellen gemacht das sie mit gerissen wurde. Also wieder die Spinnrute raus und 5 min später war sie wieder an Land


----------



## Matze 28 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Wohlhandkrabben, Edelkrebse, Äste, jede menge Plastiktüten beim Twistern, Und unzählige muscheln, steine und anderes natürliches zeug was sich auf dem Grund der gewässer herrumtreibt. Aber mein jüngstes Erlebnis, war gleichzeitig auch meine gute Tat an diesem Tag, ich konnte eine kleine Ente beobachten die in ca.20 Metern entfernung immer hin und her schwamm. Ich sah dann das die Ente an einem stück schnur festhing. Ich machte mir einen kleinen Mefoblinker an die Angel überwurf die Ente und konnte so diese schnur nach ein parr würfen erwischen. Sie hing an  einer kompletten Grund Montage mit wurm. Wobei der Aalhaken im schnabel festsaß. Nachdem ich sie vorsichtig befreien konnte, schimpfte sie mich nochmal aus und Flog davon.

Gruss matze


----------



## BountyHunter81 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Hab vor drei Stunden ne Gelbwangenschmuckschildkröte statt ner Schleihe landen dürfen.
Dann gibts halt nen neuen Mitbewohner statt Abendessen...#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Versuch mal das hier:m
Schildkröte


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Ich habe vor Jahren mal eine tote Katze aus der alten Süderelbe "gedrillt"...das war gar nicht lustig...

Aber im Gegensatz zur Bisamratte ein paar Jahre später hat sie wenigstens keinen Wiederstand mehr geleistet...

Weitere kuriose Fänge: Ein Weihnachtsbaum samt Lichterkette (Im Sommer!), ein Hufeisen, ein Schweineschädel, eine Baustahlmatte und einen blauen Sack voller Bierdosen sowie noch ein paar andere Dinge....:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren mal eine tote Katze aus der alten Süderelbe "gedrillt"...das war gar nicht lustig...
> 
> Aber im Gegensatz zur Bisamratte ein paar Jahre später hat sie wenigstens keinen Wiederstand mehr geleistet...
> 
> Weitere kuriose Fänge: Ein Weihnachtsbaum samt Lichterkette (Im Sommer!), ein Hufeisen, ein Schweineschädel, eine Baustahlmatte und einen blauen Sack voller Bierdosen sowie noch ein paar andere Dinge....:m




|bigeyes|bigeyes

Haste versehentlich inna Mülltonne geangelt?


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Haste versehentlich inna Mülltonne geangelt?


 
Nö, in Hamburger Gewässern, da muss man mit derartigen Beifängen leben...|rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Heute noch einen dicken Ast,endlich mal wieder Akrobatik und Handlandung von der Spundwandleiter aus..so als Ernstfallübung nicht schlecht


----------



## BountyHunter81 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch mal das hier:m
> Schildkröte



#6Klingt lecker....
Aber da hau ich mir lieber ne Refo von gestern hinter die Kiemen...
Meine Freundin hat ihr mittlerweile auch schon Namen verpasst#d


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eure seltsamste Fänge (alles ausser Fisch)*

Eine 2m lange Aalreuse aus unserem Forellenbach...
Beim nächtlichen "Ansitz" ist uns dann auch der Reusensteller in selbige gegangen...
Japanwobbel --> 20,- Euro
Gute Taschenlampe --> 45,- Euro 
Schwarzfischer der Polizei übergeben können --> unbezahlbar


----------

